# Carte SD impossible à formater



## jhbp333 (29 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai une carte micro sd 64go que j'utilise avec une caméra sony grand angle, et l'adaptateur sd pour la lire avec mon MBP. Le problème c'est qu'elle se trouve être en ntfs, donc en lecture seule sous mac, et je la voudrait en Mac OS étendu (le format pour mac, ou un format sans limite des 4go mac/win)

Je sais de base formater les DDEs et tous mes autres appareils pour mac, mais là je n'y comprend rien. Avec l'utilitaire de disque de mac, l'option partitionner ou effacer est grisée, manuellement je ne peux rien effacer, seulement copier dans le sens SD > Macintosh HD. j'ai essayer sous windows de la formater, échec à chaque fois, manuellement ou via l'utilitaire de disque de Win, même en mode sans échec. 
Je n'y comprends plus rien.
Et j'ai vu dans le forum plusieurs solutions qui n'aboutissaient pas chez moi, ou dont plusieurs élément m'était impossible à réaliser.

J'espère que quelqu'un pourra m'éclairer  ! Et j'espère avoir fourni les détails nécessaire dans ma description.


----------



## flotow (29 Juillet 2014)

Et si tu la formate en utilisant l'appareil photo ?


----------



## jhbp333 (29 Juillet 2014)

Pas pensé... j'essaye ça de suite ! et j'Edit

Alors j'ai réussi... enfin.. à formater la carte, elle est enfin en exFat maintenant, mais en lecture seule. 
Et pas moyen de changer ça directement avec le finder et cmd i...

Pour infos, la sony que j'ai c'est ça : http://www.sony.fr/electronics/actioncam/hdr-as100v-body-kit
Donc formater a juste effacé les données, et même en feuillant le micro manuel, pas d'option de formatage en vue. 
Je ne sais pas comment changer en Lecture + Ecriture hors cmd+i


----------



## PDD (31 Juillet 2014)

Il n'y a pas un petit interrupteur sur la carte qui serait dans la position "lecture seule"?


----------



## jhbp333 (31 Juillet 2014)

Sur l'adaptateur SD il y a bien le lock, mais sans bouton. C'est-à-dire qu'il y a bien le "lock" avec la flèche comme sur les SD que l'on connait, mais il n'y pas le bouton poussoir, et même en lisant ma micro SD avec la sony directement, je ne peux pas changer la lecture seule. L'adaptateur n'a pas l'air de poser problème, c'est vraiment la micro SD elle même qui semble verrouillée. 
Il n'y a pas moyen de changer l'écriture dans les préférences de mac, ou avec une petite app ? 
Je peux aisément copier mes fichiers sur mon ordi, puis formater la carte via la sony, mais je préfèrerais pouvoir lire et écrire sur la carte, cela serait plus simple.


----------



## macomaniac (1 Août 2014)

Salut *jhbp*.



jhbp333 a dit:


> Il n'y a pas moyen de changer l'écriture dans les préférences de mac, ou avec une petite app ?



Je te propose une petite expérimentation --> passer des commandes de gestion des droits sur un volume monté pour voir si ça modifie la donne. Pour cela, rends-toi à : _Applications/Utilitaires_ et lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre qui s'affiche, tu vois une invite de commande à ton nom-de-compte, qu'on supposera de type : 


```
[COLOR="Red"]jhbp[/COLOR]#
```

(je prends jhbp comme exemple de ton véritable nom-de-compte) jouxtée par un pointeur &#9613;comme dans un traitement de texte [la barre d'espacement du clavier le déplace vers l'avant, la touche &#8592; du clavier le fait reculer en mode effacement]​
-----&#9828;​

Ta carte attachée au Mac par l'intermédiaire de ton lecteur et son volume monté sur le Bureau, commence par saisir exactement (en respectant les espaces) à l'emplacement du pointeur :


```
sudo chflags nouchg
```

et saute *un espace* avec la barre d'espacement du clavier. Puis, sélectionne en mode graphique avec ta souris le volume monté de ta carte sur ton Bureau et fais carrément un glisser-déposer dans la fenêtre du «Terminal» --> cette man&#339;uvre renseigne automatiquement le _chemin_ à l'objet et le _nom_ de l'objet en terminaison de la commande. Tu obtiens une commande globale de la forme -->


```
sudo chflags nouchg /Volumes/[COLOR="RoyalBlue"]nom_de_la_carte[/COLOR]
```

et &#8617;&#65038; (presse la touche 'Entrée' du clavier pour activer la commande) --> une demande de password s'affiche (commande _sudo_) --> tape ton mot-de-passe _admin_ à l'aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et derechef &#8617;&#65038; --> cette commande supprime l'attribut d'immutabilité (le flag:uchg) au cas où il serait fixé sur le volume. 

&#9831;​
Tu enchaînes par :


```
sudo chmod +a "[COLOR="Red"]jhbp[/COLOR] allow write"
```

et idem : saute *un espace* avec la barre d'espacement du clavier, sélectionne en mode graphique avec ta souris le volume monté de ta carte sur ton Bureau et fais un glisser-déposer dans la fenêtre du «Terminal» pour obtenir une commande globale de la forme -->


```
sudo chmod +a "[COLOR="Red"]jhbp[/COLOR] allow write" /Volumes/[COLOR="RoyalBlue"]nom_de_la_carte[/COLOR]
```

et &#8617;&#65038; (sans re-renseignement du mot-de-passe requis dans un délai de grâce de 5' par défaut après une 1ère authentificaiton admin)

Attention! --> là où j'ai rédigé jhbp pris en exemple de ton nom de compte, tu écris en remplacement ton véritable nom-de-compte, tel que tu le lis avant le # de l'invite de commande dans la fenêtre du «Terminal» --> cette commande crée une ACE (_Access Control Entry_ = Entrée de Contrôle d'Accès), càd. un droit spécial supplémentaire : _accès à ton nom avec permission d'écriture_ sur le volume enregistré dans les ACL (_Access Control Lists_ = listes de contrôle d'accès).​
&#9825;​

&#9758; tu vas bien voir si cette intervention en ligne de commande a changé quoi que ce soit à ta capacité de manipulation des données de ta carte [mais je suis dubitatif... ]

-----&#9826;​


----------



## jhbp333 (1 Août 2014)

Bonjour,

Alors j'ai tout bien fais comme marqué, mais ça me donne ça : 
chmod: Failed to set ACL on file '/Volumes/Untitled': Read-only file system

Et la SD reste en lecture seule comme indiqué quoi...
J'ai la dernière maj de Maverick si ça peut aider ^^pour ce genre de combines. 

Mais merci à toi Macomaniac, j'ai eu une lueur d'espoir en découvrant ta réponse


----------



## r e m y (1 Août 2014)

est-ce qu'une autre carte microSD dans le même adaptateur pose le même problème? 
(auquel cas c'est peut-être lié à l'adaptateur)


----------

